# Need help finding which wire on a Whelen CSP690 changes the patterns



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

I had a Whelen CSP690 installed, but I only have one switch to turn it on and off. The guy who put it in only has it on one pattern....I want it to do the random cycle patterns(all of them) I know its one wire that you change the patterns with, but with out a momentary switch, how and which wire do you use? Thanks for any help you guys can give me!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

sld92e_23;560707 said:


> I had a Whelen CSP690 installed, but I only have one switch to turn it on and off. The guy who put it in only has it on one pattern....I want it to do the random cycle patterns(all of them) I know its one wire that you change the patterns with, but with out a momentary switch, how and which wire do you use? Thanks for any help you guys can give me!!


you should be looking for the scan lock wire...should be white with a brown stripe(i think). it should already be in the housing of the light and it should be stripped already. turn the light on and touch the scan lock cable to the power (battery/power supply/ect) this will change the pattern repeat the process until you find the pattern you like.

i'm not sure about this light but this is the way most if not all the newer whelen lights work

BlueLine Ent is our local expert on this stuff he should reply here soon....

hope this helps


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks you for the help Although it was the yellow wire to the red (power) I was afraid to blow fuses trying, but it all worked out...Thanks again for the input though



mulcahy mowing;560753 said:


> you should be looking for the scan lock wire...should be white with a brown stripe(i think). it should already be in the housing of the light and it should be stripped already. turn the light on and touch the scan lock cable to the power (battery/power supply/ect) this will change the pattern repeat the process until you find the pattern you like.
> 
> i'm not sure about this light but this is the way most if not all the newer whelen lights work
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yellow wire


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

dman you haha you got this before i did blueline j/p


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its Puple on Hide-a-ways


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

its brown on my responder lp..... but then again i think i got an odd ball....


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Its different on different things such as LED heads, power supplies, lightsbars etc. But its not purple on hideaways, thats the low power. If yours is purple, someone put the pins in wrong, or its an old supply.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Clapper&Company;560859 said:


> Its Puple on Hide-a-ways


purple on my csp690 is hi/low pwoer


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

white w/brown on my 9004 and yellow on my csp690 to change the pattern. purple on both of them for hi/low power


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

White with a Purple Stripe on the Whelen Liberty...


----------



## phillups66 (Jul 22, 2008)

*whelen install guides*

If you go to www.whelen.com and click on automotive and then literature there is a tab for installation guides. You can then select the product that you have. Most of the newer products such as the avenger or even some of the newer mini LED light bars have a scanlock or flash pattern button right on the cig. plug. Also on most of the LED products the white with a violet trace is the scan lock wire and the gray wire is a sync wire if you have 2 or more lights that need to be synced together.


----------

